# Lyft Line



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I've done a couple of these trips. They seem pretty good so far. Anyone know how the pay is worked out for drivers on these? Can't find anything on the Lyft website regarding it.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, essentially it works like this:

Passenger #2 is charged a fare. This amount is credited to the account of passenger #1 for having been nice enough to share his ride. And the driver is just screwed and gets $zero. Since the driver is so lucky that he got to have two fistbumps for a single ride, he should not expect any payment....


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

The pay for the driver is treated as a single ride assuming the ride starts when you pick up passenger #1 and ends after you drop off both passengers.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Doodle said:


> The pay for the driver is treated as a single ride assuming the ride starts when you pick up passenger #1 and ends after you drop off both passengers.


In other words this is another disguised way to screw the drivers. The driver only gets one base fare instead of two. But Lyft gets its two $1 safety fees. How clever... No wonder Lyft cowardly chickened out of talking to drivers today.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft says that each pax can pay up to 60% less for their ride. Sounds like more smoke and mirrors, this time directed at riders. What does "up to 60% less" mean? That it's 10% less, unless the wind is blowing from the south east at precisely nine miles per hour, then it's 60% off?

If both pax get 60% off and the driver earns the same money then Lyft loses money on Line compared with two separate Lyfts. Maybe it's meant to boost demand, but I can't see Lyft taking a revenue hit and not passing it on to the driver.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

its the same as any other ride fare-wise except that picking up an extra passenger is supposed to add a bit of time and mileage to the trip and ideally pay you more for the trip. supposedly.

im not sure i find it worth having 2 weirdos in my car instead of just one.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

driveLA said:


> its the same as any other ride fare-wise except that picking up an extra passenger is supposed to add a bit of time and mileage to the trip and ideally pay you more for the trip. supposedly.
> 
> im not sure i find it worth having 2 weirdos in my car instead of just one.


It'll be interesting to see how things turn out with the various permutations possible I.e. businessman paired with drunk, ******bag:******bag, entitled daddy's girl:******bag etc etc.

I suspect though that there will be few interesting interactions between them, and behavior will be better during these rides


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It'll be interesting to see how things turn out with the various permutations possible I.e. businessman paired with drunk, ******bag:******bag, entitled daddy's girl:******bag etc etc.
> 
> I suspect though that there will be few interesting interactions between them, and behavior will be better during these rides


I think that you are right, ******bags and similar kinds will hopefully be more restrained in their behavior.

But those drunks that feel like being very funny with the drivers ? Not sure they will be more tame. We the drivers tend to develop some thick skin for this type of behavior after doing many many rides with drunkards. But I can just see how a sober and strong personality passenger will react to the other stranger passenger being provocative to them. Drivers will have to become referees and also learn how cops do it to disengage two people fighting with each other....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Could be some good pranks here. You get a friend to create an account under the name "Death". He dresses up as the Grim Reaper and you pick him up as pax #2.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Most of these folk would've walked or caught the bus. Whats changed?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It'll be interesting to see how things turn out with the various permutations possible I.e. businessman paired with drunk, ******bag:******bag, entitled daddy's girl:******bag etc etc.
> 
> I suspect though that there will be few interesting interactions between them, and behavior will be better during these rides


lol ya this is what im wondering

and as was stated in the next post what if there's some kind of attitude problem between them

and what if im hitting it off with one and not the other

im not feeling this idea


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Could be some good pranks here. You get a friend to create an account under the name "Death". He dresses up as the Grim Reaper and you pick him up as pax #2.


Perfect idea for Halloween Day !


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

driveLA said:


> lol ya this is what im wondering
> 
> and as was stated in the next post what if there's some kind of attitude problem between them
> 
> ...


You gotta learn to be a UN Ambassador!

Fancy rolling up to your first pickup for a cool swarthy looking dude, then a 2nd of similar appearance, then a 3rd wearing a T Shirts say "save the Kurds in Iraq!"

You start talking and find out one's a Sunni the other a Shia. You're rightfully on edge thinking this can't end without bloodshed.

But your new-found diplomatic skills charms them to laugh and acknowledge the wonderful country they're in. They get outta the car shaking hands and swapping phone numbers.

You've just succeeded in keeping peace with 3 cultures intent on killing each other and they didn't even offer a tip!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

My second Lyft Line: Pax 1, a young sober guy. Next stop, pax 2 (early 20s male) and pax 3 (early 20s female), both wearing adorable little tutus and stockings, were collected from outside a club. 2 and 3 were French.

1, 2 and 3 all have a conversation in French, of which I understood that the dude not dressed up as a woman works at a startup. No idea what the French pair said. I could pick out the odd phrase, but not enough to assemble a coherent sentence. Rather like reading email responses from Uber support.

All pretty drama free.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Driver is paid time and distance as a regular ride. The hope as a driver is that you will get longer rides with the combination.

Lyft is currently paying the difference between what the pax pay and what the pay would be for a normal Lyft ride.

Until people get using it more you will get many 1 pax Lines as there isn't enough riders to match up efficiently. I think a market like LA or really most markets other than SF or NY are going to be tough since the population density isn't there.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Driver is paid time and distance as a regular ride. The hope as a driver is that you will get longer rides with the combination.
> 
> Lyft is currently paying the difference between what the pax pay and what the pay would be for a normal Lyft ride.
> 
> Until people get using it more you will get many 1 pax Lines as there isn't enough riders to match up efficiently. I think a market like LA or really most markets other than SF or NY are going to be tough since the population density isn't there.


 Thanks. Could you post a link to anything from Lyft that explains driver pay on Lyft Line?


----------



## gemnilocs (Sep 29, 2014)

yeah every time I get a "Lyft line" it has only been one person


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Thanks. Could you post a link to anything from Lyft that explains driver pay on Lyft Line?


Here is the 411 on Lyft Line:
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1650772


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Thanks


No problem. Alway glad to help when I can. 

Just call me LookyLyft


----------

